# The Woodlawn Hat Knit



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Inspired by a visit to one of the Grand Hotels, The Woodlawn Hat is a sophisticated warm winter hat. Design features include a classy diamond pattern and a hint of a billowing top. More information about the pattern is available in my shops.

I accept check, money order and paypal.

Now until August 29, 2014, in my Etsy shop only save 10% on all patterns and knitted items with OFF10 code.

$4.00
http://www.etsy.com/listing/201147320/knitting-hat-pattern-pdf-176-the?ref=shop_home_active_2


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Great hat went to etsy to purchase and bought 3 of your patterns &#128525;


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you so much.



bevvyreay said:


> Great hat went to etsy to purchase and bought 3 of your patterns 😍


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very nice! you come up with some great ideas!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovely one


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

another beauty!
:thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous as usual &#128158;


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful and unique design!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Very pretty. Just when I think you have done it all, you come up with another beautiful and completely new design.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice design.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Love that knit stitch on top of the knitting to create the diamonds! Unique with a lovely drape at back.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

O.K. I think this is my favorite. I know, I know, I say that with each new one, but they just keep getting better and better.


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

Another intriguing fun design.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well I guess I am in!! You have done it again! I love this one.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow. Thank you all so much. I really appreciate your comments.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Another gorgeous design!


----------



## lakeleboeuf (Feb 9, 2013)

Grace, you are keeping me busy!! . I JUST. Finished the Cayden Hat and Scarf set for my granddaughter, and now my DAUGHTER wants THIS hat after seeing the photo I sent her.  I will order this right now, and will probably end up with more . LOVE your easy to follow, GORGEOUS patterns. Thank you!!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Another great hat, beautiful design. The style didn't fit with my immediate needs, but I did purchase 3 others, Bunny Rabbit, Pippi and Arabella Two.....thank you for the discount.


----------



## roneesmom (Mar 17, 2014)

Grace, thanks for another great design! I just bought this one; I've made several chemo hats from your patterns as they fit so well and are so soft and comfy! Keep up the good work! Nancy


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

roneesmom said:


> Grace, thanks for another great design! I just bought this one; I've made several chemo hats from your patterns as they fit so well and are so soft and comfy! Keep up the good work! Nancy


That's what I have bought the patterns for which do you think are best suited for chemo hats they all look so good


----------



## roneesmom (Mar 17, 2014)

Bevvyreay, the ones I have used are the Hanna, the Brianna, and the Isobel. I think the Hanna is my favorite, it's so quick and easy. I use a soft, usually acrylic, worsted weight, and they turn out great. Nancy


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

roneesmom said:


> Bevvyreay, the ones I have used are the Hanna, the Brianna, and the Isobel. I think the Hanna is my favorite, it's so quick and easy. I use a soft, usually acrylic, worsted weight, and they turn out great. Nancy


Thanks Nancy I'll check them out


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Another beautiful and very unique pattern


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Beautiful and unique design!


Yes! All your designs are just wonderful! This one is especially unique, I think.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Very pretty design.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Yes, I really like that one too!


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

Another beautiful creation!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Just love your new pattern.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Lovely the detail simple yet effectivexx


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

This is a real winner. Love it!


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Very, very nice..


----------



## KiraG22 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

